# Synchronizing and timing Hoyt GTX cams



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi,

I'm trying to do this on my VE+... Here's what I have so far:

























At full draw the bottom cam hits the flat part of the module perfectly, and the top cam is just slightly off (~1mm or less than 1/16").

So, my question.

Do you see anything wrong with how the cams are rotated at rest, mid-way and at full draw? If any, what do you suggest I do (and how; adding/removing twists to buss cable/control cable/string)?

Clicking the images will show them much bigger.

Thanks!


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

In the last two pics it shows the bottom cam contacting first. You need to either put a twist or two in the buss cable or out of the control cable, when the cable is setting fully in the cable track on the top cam, the bottom stop should be just a 1/16" or so from touching. Check your max poundage, if it's slightly low then make your adjustment by adding twist to the buss. If max poundage is OK then make adjustments by removing twists from the control cable. After setting sync, search for creep tuning methods to fine tune.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

hrtlnd164 said:


> In the last two pics it shows the bottom cam contacting first. You need to either put a twist or two in the buss cable or out of the control cable, when the cable is setting fully in the cable track on the top cam, the bottom stop should be just a 1/16" or so from touching. Check your max poundage, if it's slightly low then make your adjustment by adding twist to the buss. If max poundage is OK then make adjustments by removing twists from the control cable. After setting sync, search for creep tuning methods to fine tune.


Simple and to the point. Much appreciated.


----------



## asparch (Apr 2, 2020)

Check your max poundage


----------

